# Vorderbremshebel rechts oder links ??



## wittenberger (26. August 2011)

Hallo, ich weiss nicht ob es hier oder bei Bremsen reingehört, aber ist ja egal.

Als jemand der fast 30 Jahre Motorradgeländesport, neudeutsch Endurowettbewerbe gefahren ist, hatte ich bisher an meinem Crossbike die
Seiten vom  Vorderrad und Hinterradbremshebel am Lenker vertauscht, damit es soherum wie am Motorrad ist. Nun ist es für immer vorbei mit Motorradfahren und ich will nur noch MTB fahren, sollte ich weil ich es so viele Jahre gewöhnt bin die Motorradseiten beibehalten oder umbauen auf MTB und halt umlernen ? Im Augenblick bremse ich immer falsch mit der Fahrradseitenaufteilung.
Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme oder Erfahrungen ?

Danke, Frank


----------



## smutbert (26. August 2011)

keine Erfahrungen, aber mir ist kein (vernünftiger) Grund bekannt, weswegen du dich an die Fahrradgepflogenheiten anpassen solltest oder gar müßtest. Wenn du so besser zurechtkommst, laß es einfach so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grabo (26. August 2011)

Mahlzeit

Ich würde sagen "never change a running system"
mach es einfach so wie beim motorrad.
In schreck situationen ist die hand eh schneller als der kopf und dann endet das nachher nur böse ...


----------



## wittenberger (26. August 2011)

Ja danke, dass stimmt, nur wenn ich nachdenke weiss ich das die vordere Bremse links ist, mein Unterbewusstsein bremst bei  plötzlichen Bremsungen  immer noch immer rechts wenn es vorn sein soll , dann las ich es so.

Danke erstmal, für die Bestätigung.


----------



## Suicyclist (26. August 2011)

Bremsen auf Motostyle umbauen war auch bei mir eine der ersten Umbaumaßnahmen. Wenn man's vom Motorradfahren so gewohnt ist, macht  das auch durchaus Sinn.
Ich kann die Vorderradbremse so wesentlich besser dosieren!


----------



## pjgraf (26. August 2011)

ja, kenn viele die im motostyle fahren. nur wenn jemand mit dein fahrrad fährt, davor drauf hinweisen


----------



## Suicyclist (26. August 2011)

pjgraf schrieb:


> ja, kenn viele die im motostyle fahren. nur wenn jemand mit dein fahrrad fährt, davor drauf hinweisen



Stimmt! Is' auch 'n super Diebstahlschutz, wenn der Langfinger gleich an der ersten Ecke kopfüber geht!


----------



## Teguerite (26. August 2011)

Die rechte Hand kann sich nicht umgewöhnen, die linke Hand aber schon? Oder kuppelst Du dann damit beim schalten ?


----------



## Suicyclist (27. August 2011)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Die rechte Hand kann sich nicht umgewöhnen, die linke Hand aber schon? Oder kuppelst Du dann damit beim schalten ?



Warum sollte ich beiden Händen eine Umgewöhnung aufzwingen?
Ich bremse vorne mit rechts weil ich das bei Motorrad, Roller und Fahrrädern mit Rücktritt auch so tue und wie beim Roller bremse ich hinten auch mit links.
(Meine linke Hand kann doch tatsächlich unterscheiden, ob sie nun zum Bremsen, zum Kuppeln oder zum Stinkefinger zeigen gebraucht wird!)

Ich bin es einfach gewohnt, vorne mit rechts zu bremsen und halte die exakte Dosierung der vorderen Bremse auch für wichtiger als die der hinteren.


----------



## on any sunday (27. August 2011)

wittenberger schrieb:


> Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme oder Erfahrungen ?



Nein und Ja. Wo ist das Problem? Umbauen und fertig.


----------



## Wassertrinker (27. August 2011)

Ich fahre kein Motorrad, aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen war bei meinem ersten Baumarktbike die Hebel auch vertauscht. Seit dem ziehe ich das bei allen Bikes so durch. 
Generell finde ich, dass das eh nur Vorteile hat, weil ich Rechtshänder bin und somit die VR-Bremse besser dosieren und auch fester drücken kann. 

Umgewöhnen dauert bestimmt eine Ewigkeit, bis das ins letzte Eckchen deines Unterbewusstseins vorgedrungen ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjgraf (28. August 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Stimmt! Is' auch 'n super Diebstahlschutz, wenn der Langfinger gleich an der ersten Ecke kopfüber geht!



muhaha )) nie wieder anketten


----------



## wrangler89 (28. August 2011)

Mach einfach wie Du´s gewohnt bist. Ist Dein Fahrstil und Dein Bike. ich brems auch vorn mit rechts.
Einzig mir bekannter Nachteil: mußt halt jede Bremse umbauen und neu entlüften. Aber das macht man ja nicht jede Woche.
Also gibt es nix negatives dazu.
Und das mit den Langfingern ist ein Zubrot.....


----------



## drivingghost (28. August 2011)

Ich kenne einige Leute, die ihre Radbremse wegen des Motorradfahrens gewechselt haben. Ich Fahre Rad und Motorrad, habe am Rad aber links für vorne. Mag auch daran liegen, dass ich erst mit dem Radeln anfing und dann aufs Motorrad gekommen bin. Trotzdem bremse ich auf der Maschine intuitiv richtig und ziehe nicht die Kupplung (;
Habe also keinerlei Probleme...
Ich denke auch, jeder soll es so machen, wie es für ihn am sichersten ist.


----------



## Suicyclist (28. August 2011)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, jeder soll es so machen, wie es für ihn am sichersten ist.



Word!


----------



## Eddieman (30. August 2011)

Fahre schon seit Jahren MTB mit der "Motorrad-Bremsen-Konfiguration". (Vorderbremse rechts, Hinterbremse links). 
Ich empfehle Dir das MTB umzubauen. Denn in Notsituationen greift das Hirn auf das zu was Du Dir in den 30 Jahren Motorradfahren angewöhnt hast. Ein rasches Umlernen gibt es nicht, jedenfalls nicht bei einer Notbremsung!
Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung. bin vor Jahren mal über den Lenker geflogen bin, weil ich überbremst habe und als das Hinterrad hochstieg, statt der Vorderbremse die Hinterbremse losgelassen habe.....
Das erste was ich gemacht habe als ich wieder zu hause war, war die Bremsen auf die Motorrad-Konfiguration umzubauen.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (30. August 2011)

Eignetlich sagen hier ja fast alles dasselbe, aber abschliessend meine Erfahrung aus dem Fahrradverkauf: Fast jeder Motorradfahrer der ein neues Rad will fragt danach und es gibt nicht was dagegen spricht.

Der technische Aufwand ist auch als gering zu bezeichnen. Bei Seilzugbremsen eben die Züge tauschen, aber auch bei hydraulischen Systemen braucht unser Mechaniker z. Bsp. nur 10 Min. für die Aktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EnduroBiker (30. August 2011)

Ich kann mich sehr schnell umgewöhnen was die Bremsen angeht. Auf meinem Moped fahre ich im Motostyle und auf dem Fahrrad wie gewöhlich. Es benötigt ein paar Bremsvorgänge und ich habe mich umgewöhnt.


----------



## Fifumo (30. August 2011)

...........in GB werden die bikes meines Wissens nach generell mit VR-Brmse rechts ausgeliefert. Habe dort zumindest nie ein anders aufgebautes bike gefahren.
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## wittenberger (30. August 2011)

Ja dann nochmal danke, wie gesagt ich bleibe beim Motostyl und bin durch die meisten hier auch darin bestätigt, warum versuchen umzugewöhnen, es geht ja so für mich viel besser,
danke Frank


----------



## Marc B (31. August 2011)

Marcus Klausmann fährt sie auch andersrum, ebenso die ganzen Briten 

Das hier passiert, wenn es verkehrt rum ist, aber keiner Bescheid sagt:


----------



## wittenberger (31. August 2011)

au *******, dass ist ja schade und peinlich, kann aber passieren...........


----------



## tombrider (31. August 2011)

Geradezu erstaunlich, daß bisher noch niemand dieses Problem hatte. Wenn man die Worte "Vorderradbremse rechts" in die Suchfunktion eingibt, kommt so gut wie nichts. Oder doch? Ist unsere Suchfunktion zu schwierig zu bedienen? Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme oder Erfahrungen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=507685&highlight=Vorderradbremse+rechts
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=495465&highlight=Vorderradbremse+rechts
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460494&highlight=Vorderradbremse+rechts
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=449707&highlight=Vorderradbremse+rechts
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=369427&highlight=Vorderradbremse+rechts
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=326169&highlight=Vorderradbremse+rechts
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=256868&highlight=Vorderradbremse+rechts
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=213179&highlight=Vorderradbremse+rechts
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=205478&highlight=Vorderradbremse+rechts
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=179642&highlight=Vorderradbremse+rechts
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=178062&highlight=Vorderradbremse+rechts
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=175053&highlight=Vorderradbremse+rechts
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=154029&highlight=Vorderradbremse+rechts
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=146105&highlight=Vorderradbremse+rechts
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=85159&highlight=Vorderradbremse+rechts
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=48819&highlight=Vorderradbremse+rechts
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=5488&highlight=Vorderradbremse+rechts


----------



## wittenberger (31. August 2011)

tombrider, da hast Du aber recht, ich hatte wohl aus Unkenntniss als Neuling nicht richtig gesucht, soll nicht mehr vorkommen, großes MTB-Fahrer-Ehrenwort ! 
sind ja doch arg viele Einträge ?!

ABER, wenn alle Ihre Fragen in alten und noch älteren Artikeln beantwortet bekommen,
dann gibt es fast nichts was nicht schon da war und was gibt es dann hier noch zu erzählen und zu diskutieren ?  Ich meine ,manch einem macht es ja bestimmt auch Spaß mal wieder ein bisschen Senf beizusteuern ?! Und wer keinen Bock hat schon wieder ein Thema zum hundersten Male durchzukauen beteiligt sich halt nicht, so sehe ich dass, bin allerdings Forumsneuling und kenne die Geflogenheiten noch nicht, lasse mich da gern belehren und bin trotz fortgeschrittenen Alters noch lernfähig !
Bis dann Frank


----------



## tombrider (31. August 2011)

wittenberger schrieb:


> tombrider, da hast Du aber recht, ich hatte wohl aus Unkenntniss als Neuling nicht richtig gesucht, soll nicht mehr vorkommen, großes MTB-Fahrer-Ehrenwort !
> sind ja doch arg viele Einträge ?!
> 
> ABER, wenn alle Ihre Fragen in alten und noch älteren Artikeln beantwortet bekommen,
> ...



Es ist selten notwendig, ein neues Thema zu eröffnen. Meistens ist man in einem bereits bestehenden besser aufgehoben und findet dort auch mehr Leser. Also am besten erstmal einlesen und dann den Senf. 

Grüße,
tombrider


----------



## wittenberger (31. August 2011)

Ok !!


----------



## bennohd (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo als Motorradfahrer, solltest du die VR Bremse rechts lassen.
Wenn es irgend mal reflexartig zugehen sollte bist du im grünen Bereich..

Fahre auch so grüsse benno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wittenberger (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Benno, ja habe ich auch rechts gemacht, weil ich gemerkt habe das doch die Motorradhand im Ernstfall auch ohne Gehirn zuckt...............


----------



## Marc B (3. Oktober 2011)

Viele fahren die Hebel andersrum, in England sogar die meisten Fahrer  Also was soll dagegen sprechen?

P.S.: Wenn einer mit deinem Bike rumrollen will, bitte immer vorher warnen, sonst passiert das hier:


----------

